# Natural Green Dye... anyone?



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Anyone have a resource for a natural green dye? I'm looking to dye shredded coconut for a cake- it needs to look like grass. Kinda like this:










(photo credit Nicole @ www.frontierdreams.blogspot.com )


----------



## craft_media_hero (May 15, 2009)

Maybe blend spinach with water and strain the juice out? You might Be able to soak the coconut in it and then dry it agin if you need te shreds to be dry.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Puree parsley with water, set it aside and let it separate. Remove the solids.

You could also try it with mint, for a better flavor, but traditionally it's done with parsley.


----------



## journeywooz (Jun 2, 2009)

maybe liquid chlorophyll?


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

There are natural colors on the market. Wild OatsWhole Foods used to carry them.


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Kale--put it in the blender with a little water and it makes a green very similar to the image above. It is pretty potent, we use it to make green eggs all of the time and I used it to make green cookie frosting recently.


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Melanie Mayo*
> 
> Kale--put it in the blender with a little water and it makes a green very similar to the image above. It is pretty potent, we use it to make green eggs all of the time and I used it to make green cookie frosting recently.


How does it taste? Pretty subtle? Do you think it would work with coconut? Hm.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## claireelise (Nov 23, 2005)

I've also used "Super Greens",a vitamin powder (Garden Of Life Superfood) for adding to drinks bc that's what I had on hand. Used it to dye frosting for gingerbread house setup. Worked great! Also Spirulina (blue green algae!) powder available in bulk spice department, but it's more teal. Let us know what works!


----------



## Melanie Mayo (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Melanie Mayo*
> 
> Kale--put it in the blender with a little water and it makes a green very similar to the image above. It is pretty potent, we use it to make green eggs all of the time and I used it to make green cookie frosting recently.


Quote:


> How does it taste? Pretty subtle? Do you think it would work with coconut? Hm.
> 
> Thanks everyone!


Yes, the taste is not too strong as long as you do not add a great deal. For the frosting we used just a very small amount and could not taste the kale in it at all.

Hope you'll share your finished cake-- no matter what dye you decide to use!


----------



## WindyCityMom (Aug 17, 2009)

I'll be sure to share!  Thanks everyone for the ideas.

And woohoo my thread got featured on the main page


----------



## MayasMama88 (Jul 15, 2010)

India Tree also makes natural food coloring if you're looking for something pre-made. I'm not sure where they're sold, but here is the link to their website: http://www.indiatree.com/Detail_Page.php?Category=NC&Subcategory=NC_Decorating_Colors&Name=Decorating_Colors&ID=208


----------



## nia82 (May 6, 2008)

Has anyone tried India Tree? You can buy them at Wholefood and Amazon. I make a buttercream frosting myself that can be dyed. DS wants pink cupcakes (his fave color) for DD's birthday badly. I just wonder how well they work?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nia82*
> 
> Has anyone tried India Tree? You can buy them at Wholefood and Amazon. I make a buttercream frosting myself that can be dyed. DS wants pink cupcakes (his fave color) for DD's birthday badly. I just wonder how well they work?


Pink is actually easy. It's red that's hard. Red and black. I wouldn't spend the money on dyes for pink, myself.

Pink you can do with strawberry, raspberry, pomegranate or cherry juice. Even beets. Easiest is if you take some frozen fruit, defrost it and pour off the juice, use that until you get the color you want - shouldn't take a whole lot for pink, unless you're going for something really vibrant.


----------

